# Canon 6D body drops to $999!



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2018)

B&H Photo has a $700 instant savings price, which drops the Canon EOS 6D body to an even $999! Pretty good deal for those who'd like to go full-frame an a very attractive price for a new camera! This price also includes an Adobe Creative Cloud, one-year subscription kit!

Canon EOS 6D DSLR Camera with Adobe Creative Cloud Photography


----------



## Cortian (Feb 21, 2018)

Wow!  There's no way the Family CFO is going to let me spend that kind of cash on a new camera body, right now, but I can still appreciate the deal and the heads up.

It would actually end up costing _me_ a bit more than that, because I'd have to replace my 17-85mm "knock about" lens with the equivalent in a full-frame (looks like that'd be the 28-135mm IS).

I wonder how the 6D compares to the 7D Mk. II for software features?  The 7D is kinda sorta something I _might_ be able to swing in the not-too-far-distant future, but the Mk. II has some features I really want, such as settable minimum shutter speed.  (ETA: The 6D has this feature, at least.)

It's all moot, for me, right now, anyway, but it's fun to talk about it


----------



## ronlane (Feb 21, 2018)

The comparison of the 7D mk II and the 6D isn't really fair. I have the 7D mkii and it is my main (only) body at the moment. I have shot a quarter of football with the new 6D mk ii and the fps drop was more than I could handle.

The image quality in both will be good for most things you want to do but in reality a FF IQ is, most of the time, going to beat a crop sensor IQ.

That is a really good price for a brand new full frame if you don't mind only having 1 sd card slot on your camera. (No backup or redundancy)


----------



## kalgra (Feb 21, 2018)

I loved my 6D. It is a great camera for this price.


----------

